# steering recall coming??



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Steering shaft separation.. Whoulnt cause darty handling either its attached or it's not there just replacing a part so that it won't happen


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

At least that's the recall they fixed on mine


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Id laugh so hard if something like this comes out of it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I read this on another site today, its probably true since myself and others have had issues with the steering.
> 
> *Cruze ECO 1.4L I4*
> 
> ...


NHTSA has several complaints for steering issues on the 2011 Cruze, so maybe there is some additional action coming.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I notice my steering wheel doesn't sit exactly dead in the middle but it's just a tiny bit to the left. (insert joke)
If I put it right in the middle, car creeps to the right but not quickly. Didn't think that was alignment related. Any one noticed?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i have the same problem mick and i havent had time to get it up on the alignment racke yet but hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool mang, let me know if it is so I can add that to the list of things I need to have looked at.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Read about that recall before buying one, never mentioned precisely which nut, but was left off. Also concerned about the upper strut mounts with a TSB on it. On my 04 Cavalier, upper strut bearings were shot barely after the warranty expired. Removed them, basterds never greased them and the balls were solid rust. Wasn't about to make an issue out of it as new bearings from the dealer were only twenty bucks each, and very easy to change. But I did open the new bearings up first with the question, where in the **** is the grease? I put in thick high temperature wheel bearing grease with plenty of silicone grease on top of the bearing where that rubber is at. Been excellent even after another 65,000 miles.

Now I am wondering if this Cruze has dry bearings in it. Only way to grease them is to take it apart. But noticed they copied the Japanese and put red dots on all the bolts, so left it. If I am lucky, will fail before the warranty does. 

Today, I am wondering about all ball or roller bearings, especially in the hubs and that belt drivetrain. Never was a problem before, but sure is a problem now. When a car salesman tells me you only have one belt to change, just tell him, he is nuts. One bearing fails, and you are dead meat. A ton of people with aluminum and plastic engines attempted to drive them, overheated the engine and really have major problems. 2.2 L DOHC engine used a chain driven water pump, see the 1.4 went back to a belt driven water pump.


----------



## latemodelbob (Feb 2, 2012)

My Cruze steering has been sticking abit at highway speeds, it feels tight then it loosens up and feels normal...I'm thinking it has to do with the Electric power steering or a steering sensor?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

latemodelbob said:


> My Cruze steering has been sticking abit at highway speeds, it feels tight then it loosens up and feels normal...I'm thinking it has to do with the Electric power steering or a steering sensor?


that is a common problem with these cars, i had the entire rack replaced on mine.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

There are two seperate steering recalls.

11094 is for the bolt that holds the steering wheel to the column
11149D is for the bolt that secures the steering shaft to the steering rack.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> that is a common problem with these cars, i had the entire rack replaced on mine.


My 2011 LT2 RS 16" wheels has the highway speed dance. Even my wife, who is a Gas-N-Go driver said she was "not comfortable driving at 65mph. It feels like something is loose on the slightest dip in the road".

So, did the new rack cure your steering/suspension complaint??


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

upstater said:


> My 2011 LT2 RS 16" wheels has the highway speed dance. Even my wife, who is a Gas-N-Go driver said she was "not comfortable driving at 65mph. It feels like something is loose on the slightest dip in the road".
> 
> So, did the new rack cure your steering/suspension complaint??


It seemed better after the rack replacement but its to soon to know for sure since the problem would come and go before.


----------

